# basic wireless setup on Mac



## Jonas Cox (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi,
I'm completely new to this, so please bear with me:
G4 Dual 500Mhz (desktop), running OS 10.4.1
Internet is via Ethernet wired to cable modem

I want to move the computer to a different part of the house but not bring the cable with it.  Could I simply hook a wireless router to my cable modem and run Ethernet from the wireless receiver (probably not the right terminology) into the computer in its new location?  And, if the Internet Connect is happy with its current settings, would I need to make any updates?  Meaning, it wouldn't know the difference, since it would still be bringing the signal in over the Ethernet port?

TIA!
Jonas Cox


----------



## sgould (Mar 6, 2008)

I have a wireless Airport Extreme Base station connected to my ethernet modem.  The Mac Mini is linked via wireless, as are any laptop that we want to use.  If you move your computer you will need to install an Airport card in it to transmit to the Airport (or other wireless router you choose).  Not sure which Airport card fits you computer, older ones need an Airport card (which is very hard to obtain), later ones use an Airport Extreme card.

If you can't get an Airport card for your computer, you might be able to use a plug-in USB transmitter, but I don't know which will work with your computer.  I use a Belkin "dongle" wireless with an old IBM Thinkpad I have.


----------



## Jonas Cox (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks. Do you think it's possible to use my existing Ethernet card (which is working fine)?  In other words, have a receiving station near the computer that sends over an Ethernet cable into the computer?  I'm not worried about portability or form function (I'm not bringing this getup to Starbucks!)


----------



## Qion (Mar 6, 2008)

Maybe you're looking for a "wireless bridge". These devices pick up a wireless signal and then transmit it to ethernet. They're not always cheap, though; expect paying around $100.

Also, USB wireless adapters are made for what you want to do.


----------



## sgould (Mar 6, 2008)

Sorry, a question like that requires more knowledge than I have.  I can only say what I have done!

Not sure, but Airport Express may do what you want.  But don't buy until someone else confirms it's OK.


----------



## Jonas Cox (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks all.  Looks like I'll try the wireless bridge route.


----------



## eric2006 (Mar 6, 2008)

It is possible to use the Express as a bridge with a router that supports WDS (Airport Extreme).


----------



## stilbite (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi, If you are still stuck and needing an Airport Card card I have some.


----------



## mvcube (Mar 23, 2008)

To avoid cabling you can look for "power line ethernet". You will get a package of two devices which plug into a wall socket and provide an ethernet port. It is not the speediest solution but still better than WLAN in most cases.


----------

